# Can my 8 week old pup spend the night in a Kennel???



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All my foster pups sleep in there kennels/crates, they also eat in there as well, I believe it helps with potty training since they dont like to lay in soiled area's


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

No, he's not to young. Where has he been sleeping?


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

He has been sleeping in the kitchen with babygates put up. His Kennel is in the kitchen and when we go to bed we give him a bone in it BUT the door has never been shut. We tried him in his Kennel with the door closed for 10 mins one day and he wouldnt stop barking......it was awful


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it OK to move the crate??? In the family room at night for sleeping and in the kitchen during the day for eating and treats???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's not to young.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

nope, you need to start early.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

A puppy will cry when he is learning to adjust to something.....its hard. Lucky did his crying before I got the crate...when we barricaded him in the kitchen at night.


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

he doesnt cry in the kitchen at night BUT he doesnt like the crate. I have to go back to work in 8 days so then he will be home alone for 2 1/2 hours in the morning and then I will come home for play/pee time and then 2 1/2 more in the afternoon....SO.....we want to get him used to it before this change happens.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its not that he doesn't like the crate...its that its new and it keeps him from what he is used to. 

My point is that Lucky did the same thing when I barricaded him in the kitchen. Its not that he didn't like the kitchen. He wanted the freedom to be somewhere else.

If you can stand the crying for a few nights.....he will adjust and it will make life so much easier for him and you. And he will actually end up loving his crate.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I know it sounds bad but when they start crying howling etc they are just saying "hey i dont wanna be alone i wanna be with you" it is hard not to give in but give it a few nights and soon it will be down to a few whimpers to going right to sleep when you put him in the crate.

The first night we brought Emma home I thought I was going to go crazy she barked howled and cried almost the whole night but after that it kept getting better and a few days later she was going right to bed no fuss. Once in a while she will bark when we put her in there if people are here and she wants to be by us but it doesnt last long they realize barking isnt going to get them out but being quiet and calm will. Do make sure though that if they are whining to let them out to go bathroom sometimes they are saying i gotta go especially when they are young and if they go bathroom and you put them back in the crate then you know its safe to ignore the crying. Good luck !


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

Im going to give it a try tonight......wish us luck


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Olliver said:


> Im going to give it a try tonight......wish us luck


I do wish you luck. I make it sound easy because frankly....I can sleep through anything. It was my husband and kids that had to deal with it....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just dont give in to the crying and barking..


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I definitely don't think he is too young. I got my Lucy at exactly 8 weeks and the first night at home she slept in her crate. I did this asap because I want her to like her crate and not feel like its a bad place. She did not want to be in there the first few nights but now she knows that when the lights go off at night it is time for bed. She likes being in there, and I found that if you put a toy they really like it'll make the whole process a lot easier for them to like their crate. For example, I got Lucy a moose and she just loves to sleep on it when I put her in her crate she goes directly to it, it's the cutest thing. I also started giving her a treat everytime she went into her crate and did not cry or bark, I stopped it now since she is now used to her crate. Good luck with everything and don't worry he is not too young for the crate.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Olliver said:


> He has been sleeping in the kitchen with babygates put up. His Kennel is in the kitchen and when we go to bed we give him a bone in it BUT the door has never been shut. We tried him in his Kennel with the door closed for 10 mins one day and he wouldnt stop barking......it was awful


Actually his barking and crying is a temper tantrum. It is like this... Some people allow their (human)babies to sleep in bed with them. Of course the baby grows and finally the couple wants to have their bed to themselves again. They put the baby (or toddler ) to bed in the baby's room and the baby will cry and scream so that he/she can go back to the parents room. It will take a couple of nights or less but the baby will stop crying and become happy in their own bed. The same is true with the 8 week old puppy. 

One more thing.... puppies should not be expected to sleep the whole night with out having an accident. If they do then great. But a 8 week old puppy should only have to stay in the crate no more than 3 hours (1 hour per month age of puppy and then add 1 hour longer) without having an accident.

Pat


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Definitely crate at night now.

How is it going?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Popebendgoldens said:


> It is like this... Some people allow their (human)babies to sleep in bed with them. Of course the baby grows and finally the couple wants to have their bed to themselves again. They put the baby (or toddler ) to bed in the baby's room and the baby will cry and scream so that he/she can go back to the parents room. It will take a couple of nights or less but the baby will stop crying and become happy in their own bed. The same is true with the 8 week old puppy.
> 
> 
> Pat


Oh my..can I relate this this example. If its a toddler it might take weeks of off and on crying..... a perfect example of why you want to start out right instead of "fixing" an issue later.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We have three Goldens all under the age of two. With our oldest Golden, we used the crate for about one week and then we worked him into a gated area in the kitchen where he couldn't get hurt but had more room to move around and see what was going on. He learned to go potty outside quickly. 

For our second Golden, who is a little over a year now, we used the crate for the first two nights. She would wail and get so upset that she would have accidents in it and all over herself. We found that she was calm and slept through the night if we created a gated space for her in the kitchen like we did for our first Golden. So, we went against the conventional advice, and let her sleep in the gated area of the kitchen. Our older Golden would sleep next to her, right outside the gate. We wanted to make sure we could trust him not to lay on her or hurt her in any way so initially we did not allow him inside the gated area when it was time to sleep. I slept on the couch for about week to make sure I could hear what what going on in the kitchen at night. I felt like I found the solution for the world's biggest problem. It was so easy after that. I think she really missed her mom and siblings and she just wanted the closeness of our other golden. In no time they were sleeping right next to each other. She potty trained quickly as well.

With our newest Golden, we didn't even use the crate. She is now 10 weeks old and has been sleeping in the gated area with her brother and sister right outside the gated area. She is doing great with her potty training. This past week she has been making it through the night without an accident. We let her out for a last potty with the other two dogs around midnight and I am up at 530A. 

I cannot recommend this for everyone, but it worked for us with three puppies. The most important thing is their safety. You have to puppy proof the area they sleep in and make sure they cannot get out. 

I have an advantage also. I have two college age students living at home. We have had dogs their entire lives. They have been to training classes with us from the time they were 7 years old. They will check on them during the night too and let them out for potty. That gives me a break - - and since a lot of nights they come in late, it is convenient. I say "oh, after you come in, check on the dogs, please . . . ." My Goldens are fortunate, they have four adults who are available to care for them. That makes a big difference - - - because training a puppy is a lot of work.

The best advice we received was from our breeder - - - and this was so reassuring when we were worried we had it all wrong. He said that we have to remember that our puppy cannot feel that they need to poop or pee until it is ready to come out. Puppies do not have bladder or bowel control until 6 to 9 months. We have found this to be true. So to new puppy owners I say stock up on paper towels and Lysol spray (or Lysol wipes) and those nice baby wipes and don't sweat it. Both of our older dogs were completely potty trained (with no accidents) by around 6 months. 

I hope this helps.


----------

